# Chris Froome Sports Life Story



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jan 2015)

Due to be screened on ITV4 at 10pm on 24th February 2015; presented by Ned Boulting, so should be informative and delivered with a degree of knowledge and humour.

He might even be able to identify Froome in a crowded room (unlike some I could mention...)


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2015)

Give us a reminder after it has been shown and I will catch it on ITV Player. (I do not get ITV4 on the local 'Freeview Light/Lite' relay transmitter.)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jan 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Give us a reminder after it has been shown and I will catch it on ITV Player. (I do not get ITV4 on the local 'Freeview Light/Lite' relay transmitter.)



Will do.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> Will do.


Cheers.

Actually, I shouldn't be so lazy ... There, I have written it in my diary!  

(Still, I'm sure other people would like a reminder when the time comes.)


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> Due to be screened on ITV4 at 10pm on 24th February 2015; presented by Ned Boulting, so should be informative and delivered with a degree of knowledge and humour.
> 
> He might even be able to identify Froome in a crowded room (unlike some I could mention...)


He'll be the one staring at the ground 3" in front of him.


----------



## Hyslop (28 Jan 2015)

Thanks for that,have put it down in my old fashioned paper powered diary.I read "The Climb" over Christmas,so I ll be interested to see if this offers anything new.


----------



## rich p (28 Jan 2015)

It will be shite but I'll probably watch it anyway!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> It will be shite but I'll probably watch it anyway!


I am looking forward to him telling us how British he feels, and that there has never been a problem between him and Wiggins!


----------



## Saluki (29 Jan 2015)

I too have jotted it in my diary. I think that Ned Boulting is great and seems to do a great job with whatever he's given. Not a huge Froome fan really, he seems a bit dull to me, but will watch anyway.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jan 2015)

Feel strange saying it but i like Wiggins and Froome.Not really bothered if Froome has a personality or not,hes good enough on his bike to forget about that.


----------



## Louch (7 Feb 2015)

Boulting was on the cycling podcast before Xmas talking bout this, and says he was wanting to push froome and not ask same old questions


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Feb 2015)

When's it on ?


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> When's it on ?


First post in thread ...?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> First post in thread ...?



Don't tell him, he must have me on ignore - that'll teach him!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Feb 2015)

After posting my question the penny dropped about this thread being started by Sir Walter Scott's unpleasant character who I have on ignore. I unignored him to see the time of the broadcast. I was intending to leave him in view but a fews mins later I happened across the thread about the Yorkshire World Champs. That was enough to prompt me to put him back on ignore. Oh what a tangled web.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Feb 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> After posting my question the penny dropped about this thread being started by Sir Walter Scott's unpleasant character who I have on ignore.



As always, one step ahead of you...



Marmion said:


> Don't tell him, he must have me on ignore - that'll teach him!


----------



## rich p (7 Feb 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> After posting my question the penny dropped about this thread being started by Sir Walter Scott's unpleasant character who I have on ignore. I unignored him to see the time of the broadcast. I was intending to leave him in view but a fews mins later I happened across the thread about the Yorkshire World Champs. That was enough to prompt me to put him back on ignore. Oh what a tangled web.


You must be of a particularly sensitive and thin-skinned nature. That should not be construed as a criticism necessarily


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Feb 2015)

Oh, and no need to thank me for letting you know that the programme was on Mr Flick...


----------



## Crackle (7 Feb 2015)

Marmion said:


> Don't tell him, he must have me on ignore - that'll teach him!


Actually he must be pretending to have you on ignore, otherwise he wouldn't have seen the thread.

I could be wrong but I never see threads started by the tossers I have on ignore, so it's a good job you send me Rich's contributions by pm.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Feb 2015)

Crackle said:


> Actually he must be pretending to have you on ignore, otherwise he wouldn't have seen the thread.



I thought as much, I think he sees the possibility of a bromance with me


----------



## raleighnut (7 Feb 2015)

Crackle said:


> Actually he must be pretending to have you on ignore, otherwise he wouldn't have seen the thread.
> 
> I could be wrong but I never see threads started by the tossers I have on ignore, so it's a good job you send me Rich's contributions by pm.


I only ever put one person on ignore, now I like to read what the "tossers" are posting, good for a laugh sometimes.


----------



## thom (7 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Give us a reminder after it has been shown and I will catch it on ITV Player. (I do not get ITV4 on the local 'Freeview Light/Lite' relay transmitter.)


When's it going to be broadcast ?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Feb 2015)

thom said:


> When's it going to be broadcast ?



Nobber


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Feb 2015)

Why would I pretend to have him on ignore ? 

And yes you can see threads started by those you are ignoring, which is why I'm able to read this free of any Marmion content.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2015)

thom said:


> When's it going to be broadcast ?


Hypothetically speaking ... If I were to quote somebody who is being ignored, would the ignorers see the quote?

Tell you what, try this ...



Marmion said:


> Due to be screened on ITV4 at 10pm on 24th February 2015; presented by Ned Boulting, so should be informative and delivered with a degree of knowledge and humour.


Well?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Feb 2015)

For those also ignoring Marmion, it will be broadcast ITV4 at 10pm on 24th February 2015


----------



## thom (7 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Hypothetically speaking ... If I were to quote somebody who is being ignored, would the ignorers see the quote?
> 
> Tell you what, try this ...
> 
> ...


Flip sake, can nobody round here give a straight answer to a straight question?
When's the frigging program on?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Feb 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Why would I pretend to have him on ignore ?


 Because you love me, oh yes you love me.


----------



## rich p (8 Feb 2015)

I find it hard to believe that anyone would ignore a pussycat like Marmion.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Feb 2015)

Anyway, the documentary should be good, Ned Boulting is always amusing and Froomey's story is more interesting than most. I'm in the middle of his book The Climb, he's had a unorthodox journey.


----------



## vernon (23 Feb 2015)

Marmion said:


> Because you love me, oh yes you love me.



Not as much as I love you. 

Herr Flick also as me on ignore. So I don't expect to see him competing with me for your affection.


----------



## User169 (24 Feb 2015)

Ignoring Linford means you get to miss 95% of Marmion's posts!


----------



## User482 (24 Feb 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Why would I pretend to have him on ignore ?
> 
> And yes you can see threads started by those you are ignoring, which is why I'm able to read this free of any Marmion content.


No you can't.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Feb 2015)

Bugger missed it


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 Feb 2015)

It'll be available here soon enough https://www.itv.com/itvplayer/sports-life-stories


----------



## StuAff (24 Feb 2015)

Already is....


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2015)

I quite enjoyed that, and especially seeing the mountain bikers back in Kenya riding with him, and celebrating when he won the TdF.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Feb 2015)

User482 said:


> No you can't.


You're wrong. You can see them through the latest post on the main page and also through alerts.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Feb 2015)

Seen a lot of it before,but still good.Personally speaking i love him as a cyclist.Got to be one of the greatest "climbers" there has been ! Let the battle with Bertie begin.....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I quite enjoyed that.



That's about as much as I could say about it, I quite enjoyed it. But that was probably due to there being a lack of cycling documentaries on the TV rather than it actually be that good; there were times I thought "what time does Family Guy come on?". 

And it would appear that Dave Brailsford is either a complete cock or the editor made a decision to present him as a complete cock.

I like Froome, I think he's a great rider and his life story should have been a lot more interesting than it appeared in this programme.


----------



## mjr (25 Feb 2015)

Marmion said:


> And it would appear that Dave Brailsford is either a complete cock or the editor made a decision to present him as a complete cock.


I think Dave Brailsford may look like a complete cock when he's trying to think and double-check what he's going to say for bad meanings before he says it. A consequence of being burned once too often for saying what he really thinks during the Froome-Wiggins tugs of war?


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Feb 2015)

mjray said:


> I think Dave Brailsford may look like a complete cock when he's trying to think and double-check what he's going to say for bad meanings before he says it. A consequence of being burned once too often for saying what he really thinks during the Froome-Wiggins tugs of war?


Too calculated for me,love the riders from sky but not the rest of what it is.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (25 Feb 2015)

vernon said:


> Not as much as I love you.
> 
> Herr Flick also as me on ignore. So I don't expect to see him competing with me for your affection.


One of you can be the wife, and the other the secret bit on the side...


----------



## Crackle (25 Feb 2015)

I like Froome, even though he's never left that kind of awkward adolescent stage, at least in the way he appears on camera. I enjoyed it. I don't like him enough to read his biography though.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (25 Feb 2015)

There's no correlation between charisma and sporting prowess and I'd have thought considering the dedication it takes to get to the top of any sport nowadays finding someone up at the peak who isn't a nobber one way or another is a bit special.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Feb 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> There's no correlation between charisma and sporting prowess and I'd have thought considering the dedication it takes to get to the top of any sport nowadays finding someone up at the peak who isn't a nobber one way or another is a bit special.


Valentino Rossi?


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (25 Feb 2015)

Valentino Rossi? Attention seeking publicity whore.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Feb 2015)

Martin Archer said:


> Valentino Rossi? Attention seeking publicity whore.


When a fella who has raced against Mike 'the bike' Hailwood, Phil Read, Giacomo Agostini, Jarno Saarinen, Kenny Roberts and Barry Sheene (amongst numerous others) describes Valli as the 'Greatest Of All Time' I tend to agree with him (Steve 'stavros' Parrish)


----------



## Arrowfoot (25 Feb 2015)

mjray said:


> I think Dave Brailsford may look like a complete cock when he's trying to think and double-check what he's going to say for bad meanings before he says it. A consequence of being burned once too often for saying what he really thinks during the Froome-Wiggins tugs of war?



David is well known for this and long before Froome-Wiggins episode. He is noted to hide in the team bus, hotel, etc to avoid journalists when something goes wrong. Not like when some people will avoid journalist in good and bad times. When the incident with Froome happened, David disappeared from the scene and nowhere to be seen by the team. Very unusual for a man that accomplished so much for country and the sport. Sky brought in their top PR man and it did no good. There is also the issue of proclaiming that he would not touch anyone involved with Doping and not doing due diligence and ending up with 2 key people that were deep in it. There is an element of naivety about David.

Put him a room by himself and he comes out the more innovative approach to tackle an issue.


----------



## raindog (25 Feb 2015)

the docu is up on youtube

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu2PBgYa0eo

I couldn't get past a few minutes.
I'm sure I'm alone with this, but I find Froome to be unbearably creepy, although I wouldn't be able to even start to explain why.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Feb 2015)

Just watched it, very enjoyable. I'm a big fan of Froomey, hoping for a good battle with Bertie and Nibbles in July.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (25 Feb 2015)

raleighnut said:


> When a fella who has raced against Mike 'the bike' Hailwood, Phil Read, Giacomo Agostini, Jarno Saarinen, Kenny Roberts and Barry Sheene (amongst numerous others) describes Valli as the 'Greatest Of All Time' I tend to agree with him (Steve 'stavros' Parrish)


I didnt say he was a bad rider, I just said he is a publicity seeking attention whore.


----------



## roadrash (26 Feb 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just watched it, very enjoyable. I'm a big fan of Froomey, hoping for a good battle with Bertie and Nibbles in July.



and quintana


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Feb 2015)

Watched it last night

Next weeks is apparently, about Paula Radcliffe (a junior cross-country prodigy, before she turned to the Marathon)




w00hoo_kent said:


> There's no correlation between charisma and sporting prowess and I'd have thought considering the dedication it takes to get to the top of any sport nowadays finding someone up at the peak who isn't a nobber one way or another is a bit special.


Guy Martin?
(both sadly missed) Richard Burns & Colin McRae?


----------



## mjr (26 Feb 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Guy Martin?


Nope, he's more watchable than many but sadly still a nobber: http://www.towpathtalk.co.uk/news/tv-star-and-race-ace-was-driving-speeding-boat and scroll down to the speeding bit of http://www.driving.co.uk/news/guy-martin-on-his-volvo-fastest-car-in-britain/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Feb 2015)

Oh I've seen that Amazon in various media, & it's nice

That said, I'd love an Amazon estate, but a standard one (or an updated model; decent turbo-diesel, 5-speed 'box, etc..)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1965-Volv...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://www.amazoncars.co.uk/forsale.asp


----------



## rich p (26 Feb 2015)

I was right when I said it would be shíte but I'd watch it anyway.
It was, and I did.


----------



## raindog (26 Feb 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Oh I've seen that Amazon in various media, & it's nice
> 
> That said, I'd love an Amazon estate, but a standard one (or an updated model; decent turbo-diesel, 5-speed 'box, etc..)
> 
> ...


I'd love one too, but £8500 ?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Feb 2015)

Don't look at the price for the Ebay/Attington Classics Amazon then...............
(but that is an absolute 'nut & bolt' restoration, & fantastic in its detailing)
You'll find it in their 'SOLD' gallery

Some pics, here. from another site 
http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C490217#


----------



## Turdus philomelos (28 Feb 2015)

I've always liked the laddie and since watching the programme I think I like him more. His mam will be proud am sure. 

Don't think I will be trying his training technique of applying the brakes when climbing hills, I know I would fall off.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2015)

Turdus philomelos said:


> Don't think I will be trying his training technique of applying the brakes when climbing hills, I know I would fall off.


I thought he did that to simulate climbing when he did not have any decent hills handy?


----------

